
Timeline: the regulations and regulators that delayed coronavirus testing - gojomo
https://thedispatch.com/p/timeline-the-regulationsand-regulatorsthat
======
dang
Related article and thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22654897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22654897)

